# Upgrading to 55 Gallon Tank



## engarman07 (Dec 11, 2010)

I currently have a 20 gallon tank, and I am going to upgrade to a 55 gallon tank. The 20 gallon tank was my first aquarium and I made a lot of mistakes with it! I am wanting to cycle the 55 gallon tank w/ a fishless cycle. I have been trying to research how to do this, but every site I find says to do things a little bit differently. Could anyone point me to a site that would give me easy to understand step by step directions! Thanks!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Tips and tricks for your fastest fishless cycle!

I know that this is the most used method for fishless cycling.

you can always do another method too.

take your filter and put it on the 55(get a new filter but use the 20g filter for seeding) you can put your gravel into a mesh/nylon bag.(wedding table treat bags are small versions of this bag, michaels crafts should have them if not walmart does) fill em up with your gravel or even put some in a small stainless steel collander and set that in the tank, fill with water, turn heaters and filter on. at this point you can feasably add your livestock in the 20g into the 55 as it will be no increase or decrease on the bioload. Save the 20g of water in the 20g and also put that into the 55. 

You can use buckets to house the fish, is they are on a solid hard surface such as wood or tile, place a towel folded in half or quarters if your bucket will fit it, this will insulate the bottom from thermal transfer and the water temp stays close to what it was in the tank, using a lid also helps this. 

I myself will never fishless cycle a tank, I will use zebra danios or the method in the statement above. 

I hope the link or the other helps you. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

I made this one: http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/fishless-cycle-9364.html


----------

